# Documents full of errors



## Deenie (3 Apr 2018)

I got my paperwork from ub a few weeks ago, I’ve just gone through some of the documents throughly. Wow the amount of simple mistakes are unreal. Eg. letters send to us dated 21/3/14 reminding us that our fixed rate is coming to an end on 1/9/13 even though we had already signed up to a 5yr fixed on 27/08/13
Educated people getting top wages in these banks and they cannot seem to draft a simple letter! 
No word of a tracker in any of my paperwork however we are told on many occasions that our borrowings will automatically roll on to the standard variable rate default option if we don’t fix our rate. 
Still don’t know how we are deemed impacted !


----------



## Palerider (3 Apr 2018)

UB like other banks lost the plot by rushing to payoff staff on various voluntary severance packages, those that could go left, those that couldn't due to debt or lack of service primarily stayed, any new hires could not have had the hands on training that should be expected as the heads were not there and fires need tending almost everywhere.

Banks are not what they were, don't be surprised at anything you encounter.


----------

